# What kind of bra?



## Bonnie Krupa (May 2, 2011)

have you tried the silicone nipple covers?   I use those and they are awesome!


----------



## Maris Crane (May 4, 2011)

Umm... I can't see the back of the second two dresses. Unfortunately, I don't have a small bust, so I can't/prefer not to go braless. I did buy this dress from Urban Outfitters to wear out clubbing (http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/productdetail.jsp?isProduct=true&amp;color=001&amp;navAction=jump&amp;parentid=W_APP_DRESSES&amp;id=19997931). I wore it with a regular bra, with a spandex-blend bandeau (they're more expensive, but I prefer the wilfred brand ones at Aritzia over American Apparel's - they tend to have a bit more support and don't ride up/down.) also in black over-top to cover the bra backing. Depending on the dress/top, you might not be able to get away with it though.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 4, 2011)

I would also suggest trying this out :





 I own 3 of these and I love them, pretty sure they range from A-D


----------



## divadoll (May 5, 2011)

I've bought one of those but I never actually wore it.


----------

